# should i rest or work out????????



## smith360 (Aug 2, 2017)

I've been sick (cold) for about 3 days now. I am finally starting to feel better but I am still sick. Is it wise to go back to the gym now or should I wait till I have gotten completely over it. It's been 3 days and I am feel the gym itch I gotta get back ASAP! I know my body needs rest but damn.


----------



## Husky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

smith360 said:


> i've been sick (cold) for about 3 days now. I am finally starting to feel better but i am still sick. Is it wise to go back to the gym now or should i wait till i have gotten completely over it. It's been 3 days and i am feel the gym itch i gotta get back asap! I know my body needs rest but damn.



you've been out for 3 days with a cold? Headache,  sniffles? You pussy...get back to the gym.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Listen to your body. If you think your body needs a rest then rest. Simple as that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2017)

Going to a public gym when your sick is fukked up..Nobody wants your nasty germs


----------



## PFM (Aug 2, 2017)

I only miss the gym for hair salon appointments.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Going to a public gym when your sick is fukked up..Nobody wants your nasty germs



This... make me sick and I will kill you.


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2017)

Rest! You're not going to have a monumental workout anyway. Your body is tell you it needs rest so give it its due.


----------



## Husky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

snake said:


> Rest! You're not going to have a monumental workout anyway. Your body is tell you it needs rest so give it its due.



i have never seen so many pussies in1 forum. This guy has a COLD, not the FLU. YOu guys have never worked out with a cold? Please...


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> i have never seen so many pussies in1 forum. This guy has a COLD, not the FLU. YOu guys have never worked out with a cold? Please...



You are stupid af kiddo


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> i have never seen so many pussies in1 forum. This guy has a COLD, not the FLU. YOu guys have never worked out with a cold? Please...



Let me get this right; you're calling me a pussy?


----------



## Husky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

snake said:


> Let me get this right; you're calling me a pussy?


for grandma advise like you just gave...yes.


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> for grandma advise like you just gave...yes.



I normally don't feed the trolls but this one looks like it's worth one meal.

Hum.. how about you put up some stats and post them along with a pic? If it would make you feel better, you can exaggerate your 3 lifts and grab a photo off of a google search.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> i have never seen so many pussies in1 forum. This guy has a COLD, not the FLU. YOu guys have never worked out with a cold? Please...


----------



## Husky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

snake said:


> I normally don't feed the trolls but this one looks like it's worth one meal.
> 
> Hum.. how about you put up some stats and post them along with a pic? If it would make you feel better, you can exaggerate your 3 lifts and grab a photo off of a google search.



whats that gonna prove...i know you probably take alot of synthol..you big stud!


----------



## Muffy (Aug 2, 2017)

PFM said:


> I only miss the gym for hair salon appointments.



=====this!!!


----------



## Husky1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Muffy said:


> =====this!!!


you are FOXY, MUFFY.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 2, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> whats that gonna prove...i know you probably take alot of synthol..you big stud!



This right here shows that he's some little punk kid that just joined planet fitness(sorry bsp) and thinks he's jacked


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> This right here shows that he's some little punk kid that just joined planet fitness(sorry bsp) and thinks he's jacked


Don't hate on the purple bro lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Don't hate on the purple bro lol



Hahahha. You're a big boy and know what you're doing when u go to planet fitness so it's ok.


----------



## saltylifter (Aug 2, 2017)

Damnnnnnnn this post got real quick.  Lol how does someone that has a idiot question like this start calling other people a pussy..
Snake if you need me to man I'll take care of your light work so you can keep up with those calf workouts 
Ya man being sick and going to the gym is fing bullshitt and if you came to my gym I would throw your ass out. Good luck


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2017)

lots of turd nuggets joining the board lately :32 (8):


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 2, 2017)

It's not a cold.  You have gonorrhea of the throat.  I should've told you sooner.  Sorry.
Snake didn't put any money on my planet fitness account, so don't be calling him stud yet.


----------



## Solomc (Aug 3, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> It's not a cold.  You have gonorrhea of the throat.
> 
> Im stealing this!  Thanks nightmare. Lol


----------



## Muffy (Aug 3, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> you are FOXY, MUFFY.



(smirks)...bites lip...blushes...turns face away hoping no one is watching


----------



## Husky1 (Aug 3, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> This right here shows that he's some little punk kid that just joined planet fitness(sorry bsp) and thinks he's jacked



Power to the PLANET you tools!


----------

